# Is it legal to ride in a 5th wheel trailer?



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

I was wondering if it is legal to ride in the 5th wheel trailer we are towing.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Not in California for sure or most states. I heard that it was allowed in a couple of states but don't remember which ones. Check with your State's motor vehicles office and find the actual statute. Do not rely on a person on the phone or some desk jockey. Make sure they point you to the actual documentation.

If even it were legal this is considered dangerous only because trailers are not known to be the safest things in the event of an accident - no seatbelts, air bags, easily controllable brakes, safety zones and and no ability to take any punishment which means you could be in the debris.

I know of some who have done this anyway, when one needed to get some rest and they still needed to make some time on the road. But whatever is decided you assume the risk and liability.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

It's also illegal in Utah. Besides, allowing passengers to ride in a 5th wheel or any trailer that you tow is very dangerous since they are more likely to get seriously hurt if you get involved in an accident. Worst part of it is that most--if not all--medical insurance won't cover that. So if that happens to you, you might even be required to pay for their medical bills.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know if it's legal in Georgia or not, but I sure wouldn't want that responsibility!!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a story why you wouldn't want anyone in the trailer.

In other forums I belong to, people have mentioned that they had mishaps with their trailers because when they were parked for a while (enroute and stopped for a meal, for example), someone came along and pulled the pins of their trailers as a "joke".

Most times the damage was minimal as the trailer got disconnected and they noticed and some times there was extensive damage when someone's fifth wheel dropped onto the bed rails. There was even one story where the person was very lucky and drove for some distance until they looked back and saw things were amiss and pulled over to find they were ALMOST disconnected and very lucky it did NOT disconnect. Nevertheless, I wouldn't want this to happen at speed and someone's in the trailer taking a nap.

Sure there's locks and extra junk that you can buy to prevent this, but even accidental disconnects have occurred when things were right and you might not want someone to be in that trailer when it happens. This is why at least in California, they DON'T allow it. I think there are only one or two states that do allow it, so I just don't do it even if I could.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Back when I drove a tractor trailer for a living, I saw horse trailers and moving vans with people riding in the trailers. They were the stable boys and helpers for the moving company. There was not enough room in the tractors for everyone. I really don't know if it was legal in Jersey, but it was done a lot. These were 45 ft trailers and better made then our travel trailers and 5'vers, but when in an accident what would happen.
I know you can't ride in a tag along, but I was told, hear say, that you could in a fifth wheel. It is because of the coupling device. Our 5'vers hook up like a tractor trailer.
One thing I know for sure is, there is no how, no way, I would let someone ride in my camper, legal or not. I have seen mishaps, on the road, where the TV was fine and the trailer was destroyed.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I found a list at Trailer Life Directory that lists which US states allow you to have extra passengers ride in 5th wheels and other types of trailers and which states will not allow it. It also has a list of states within Canada, too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KentuckyCamper (Mar 9, 2012)

I know here in KY it is not legal. I wouldnt want any one in my family riding in the trailer anyways. They arent made to withstand a collision, and if your trailer got hit in the rear end on the highway, it could be nasty! I wont even pull over on the side of the road if someone has to use the bathroom!! I will pull into a store parking lot/parking area. The bathroom is in the rear of our camper, and I just couldnt even think how bad it would be if my wife or one of the kids were in the bathroom if the camper got hit by another vehicle!! So for me, no one rides in the camper while being towed.


----------



## Cynny81 (Dec 16, 2014)

State Road Laws | RV Trip Wizard? | RV Trip Wizard Inc. or Towing World Official Website


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have seen a lot of accidents with trailers involved both pull behind and fifth wheels the truck will almost always jackknife and most of the time the trailer will leave the road and roll over. in my opinion it's a bad idea! no matter how safe you are you can't control the other driver!!


----------



## farout (Jun 30, 2014)

It looks like Kansas allows it, and also in a travel trailer!! How stupid! I can't imagine what the state was thinking when they agreed to this.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

In retrospect and according to that unconfirmed link provided, my state of California does allow riders in a fifth wheel as long as an exit is available (so don't lock the door) and communication is available (I prefer radios to intercommunicate, versus a cell or smart device that requires a signal from a provider). If I crossed a border into another state that does not allow it, then I would respect that state's law and not have riders.

Fortunately, allowed or not, we stay as organized as possible not to have to do this. We stop to eat (and stretch our legs) and have been able to avoid marathon driving so we don't have a need to be in the fiver while under tow.. We try and stop every 2 to 2.5 hours and stay under 400 miles. We might do 500 miles but only on the first day with an early start to allow the extra distance.

This philosophy worked great when I had a job as a trailer transporter. It helped me for easier deliveries especially in maintaining speed limits (but that didn't stop other transporters from blowing by me as they rushed their jobs and the potential for accidents and future trailer problems for their customers caused by this abuse.)


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Most states require all passengers to wear safety restraints IOW seat belts, so probably not. I don't think I would want to tow while someone is in it or ride back there, not safe. That alone would cause me to pass that up even if it were legal.


----------

